
Target: Names, Emails, Phone Numbers on Up To 70 Million Customers Stolen  - wglb
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/01/target-names-emails-phone-numbers-on-up-to-70-million-customers-stolen/
======
hga
Target is not being a very good citizen, unless there were some seriously
unique aspects to these thefts:

" _[T]he company still has not disclosed any details about how the attackers
broke in. This lack of communication appears to have spooked many folks
responsible for defending other retailers from such attacks, according to
numerous interviews conducted by this reporter over the past few weeks._ "

